# Help with reaching Correct BMI



## Justjen (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi all 
The Mrs and I need IVF treatment but at the moment we've been told that we can't be helped on the NHS due to her BMI(32). 
I know my mrs does workout at the gym daily but she struggles to lose weight. 

Anyone used a professional company/org/weight management programme to help? 
Which did you use and how easy did you find it. 
Thanks 
J


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

She needs to stop going to the gym (sounds ironic I know). But she's probably building muscle as opposed to burning fat. 

She'd be best doing classes if they have them, body blast, kettlebells etc.


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

I've found the paleo diet has worked really well. It's a permanent change rather than a short-term diet. I find I can eat pretty much as much as I want so long as I stick to the allowed foods and the weight comes off and stays off (with a few fluctuations when I have a wobble after a failed cycle). It takes a bit of getting used to and you're quite restricted when eating out (steak or fish with salad or veg basically) but I really enjoy this way of eating generally. 

Plus any exercise she enjoys - if she likes the gym, building muscle will ultimately help weight loss. 

Also, if she hasn't already, get her thyroid checked in case that's contributing to the weight problem (but ask the GP for the actual figures not just whether it's ok because the NHS range for acceptable levels is much wider than most countries and fails to identify people with significant thyroid problems). 

Good luck!


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

We had the same issue when we started on our IVF journey, I was above the normal range and then went the other way and was below, it felt like a nightmare in itself!  I found when I was doing gym and classes I didn't lose any weight at all - I know crazy right!  I just felt permanently tired and perhaps was not eating the best because I couldn't be bothered after a class/gym each night so maybe counter productive.

Now I have a simple rule, only eat when I'm hungry so not to a routine or times.  As long as I have three healthy meals a day I don't eat anything else unless hungry.  Mainly I eat meals with veg/salad and cut down on portion sizes and as simple as that sounds it's the only thing which has worked for me.  I guess sometimes the simplest things are just what works and everyones different.

Lots of ladies I know have done slimming world and found it good for losing weight and keeping it off but again it's a lifestyle change rather than a short term plan. 

I hope that is of some help x


----------

